# Oops, a new one!



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

One more chapter in the continuing saga of "Every Day is a New Day With Your 921". This time I got the info screen window shade that wouldn't go away, so I turned the receiver off to get an unobstructed picture back. The lights on the front panel went out, but the TV just kept right on playing! I turned the front panel lights on and off with the remote a couple of times, then tried pushing the power button directly, with the same results. 

Reboot. Hey, at least I wasn't recording anything at the time.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Lately I have gotten rid of my "dark overlay" by powering off, waiting a few seconds, and powering up. The overlay usually results from rapid switching between info screens or other things that need to have some contrast and often while it is recording or otherwise rather busy. It seems to forget that the overlay is up, and may disable many of the buttons including info, cancel for title, and even the menus.

Previously, I could only get rid of it by rebooting--a real problem if you are recording. This is a recent "improvement" in being able to only lose your current buffer by powering off. Dark overlay goes back many, many months.

-Ken


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

KKlare said:


> Lately I have gotten rid of my "dark overlay" by powering off, waiting a few seconds, and powering up. The overlay usually results from rapid switching between info screens or other things that need to have some contrast and often while it is recording or otherwise rather busy. It seems to forget that the overlay is up, and may disable many of the buttons including info, cancel for title, and even the menus.
> 
> Previously, I could only get rid of it by rebooting--a real problem if you are recording. This is a recent "improvement" in being able to only lose your current buffer by powering off. Dark overlay goes back many, many months.
> 
> -Ken


The dark overlay is an oldie, but this is the first time I have ever seen the front lights, including the power light and the display light, go out and had the receiver keep right on operating. Turning off the receiver to clear the dark overlay has always been the quick fix. This time it wouldn't turn off.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Larry Caldwell said:


> ... first time I have ever seen the front lights, including the power light and the display light, go out and had the receiver keep right on operating.


I remember this one from shortly after I got my 921, so it must have been about 2 years ago. Maybe yours resurrected software version 1.7. Stranger things have happened with the 921. :lol:


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, on power off the output often keeps working for a few seconds to maybe forever? Usually it is only a few seconds when a recording is up but if it is doing 2 and otherwise confused it can be quite a while.

My new problems include no auto reboot at the normal time 1-2AM MST for several days. I use the Simon method of moving the PIP window to check for this.

Of course, the now often-36-hour guide with sometimes fixed endpoint. This makes scanning for about 70 titles a real pain and I refuse to do it every 1.5 days. BTW, how many NBR title can you set in the 622 and others? If not more than 64 this would be little help here. It would be nicer if the history started on the last used position.

Also, a couple of dropped timers with no indication in the timer list that I usually have.

I assume the window offset too high in some Voom channels is just a Voom thing. I have minimal overscan and it is annoying to record a black strip on the bottom. Adjusting in menu-4-2-more does not help because it is wrong for the other programs and channels.

Why are closed caption color/font changes only saved by going out through the done button when most menus are happy with a quicker cancel but keep the change anyway?

While on consistency, why does each recorder and menu have a different interaction when you go page up/down? Some move the number of lines and you end up at top/bottom. Others move up/down one page and keep the same line. Each is a valid scrolling technique but they should be the same on all menus of one recorder, really on all recorders.

-Ken


----------

